# Glasgow unplugged



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

An unplugged live version of 'Glasgow' from my Days of Convenience album. Courtesy videographer and recording/editing master Nick Marlatt. I won't be in Glasgow anytime soon, but I can sing about it.


----------

